# ADA Cube Glass vs. Mr. Aqua Glass - Which Nano?



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I am looking to purchase a 7.5g, 12 x 12 x 12 Nano Tank. My searches have been narrowed down to one of the following:

*ADA Glass 30 Cube - $68 (inc. shipping)

or

Mr. Aqua Class Cube - $44 (inc. shipping)*

Is the ADA worth $24 more? And why?
Thanks!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

ADA is ADA. I think 24 dollars is so worth it for an ADA tank.


----------



## -kenny- (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure GLA in Florida has a cube that size too.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

bitFUUL said:


> I am looking to purchase a 7.5g, 12 x 12 x 12 Nano Tank. My searches have been narrowed down to one of the following:
> 
> *ADA Glass 30 Cube - $68 (inc. shipping)
> 
> ...


68 inc shipping for a 30c? Where?

I paid 90 for mine


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I got the Mr. Aqua, great IMO.


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

i would recommend you look at this, gla has first rate stuff!
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/glass-rimless-aquariums/rimless-aquarium-30-c.html


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

sajata said:


> i would recommend you look at this, gla has first rate stuff!
> http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/glass-rimless-aquariums/rimless-aquarium-30-c.html


Aren't those Mr. Aquas?


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> Aren't those Mr. Aquas?


 i don't know Orlando is on vacation this week, you could ask him. He will give you an answer;however, I do not think they are. 

Are you looking at the do!aqua ADA 30cm?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

xJaypex said:


> 68 inc shipping for a 30c? Where?
> 
> I paid 90 for mine


http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=140-870&CartID=1




sajata said:


> i would recommend you look at this, gla has first rate stuff!


GLA looks nice too and seems to be the same price as ADA (if not a few bucks more) Maybe I don't see the differences, but they are ALL 12x12x12 with 5mm glass.... is it worth the money to go with GLA or ADA... I want to know if I am missing something..


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

5 posts.. maybe now I can link.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

sajata said:


> Are you looking at the do!aqua ADA 30cm?


Yup... any input?
http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=140-870&CartID=1


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

sajata said:


> i don't know Orlando is on vacation this week, you could ask him. He will give you an answer;however, I do not think they are.
> 
> Are you looking at the do!aqua ADA 30cm?


I was just curious, all the GLA tanks are the same sizes of the Mr. Aquas, and I saw a 48 the other day and it looked a lot like my Mr. Aqua 48. The silicone looked like someone cleaned it up a bit with a razorblade on the GLA though, they do look really nice.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

xmas_one said:


> Aren't those Mr. Aquas?


They sure look the same. Hmm MR. Aqua and GLA happen to have the same dimensions and they hit the market around the same time.
As far as ADA VS. MR. Aqua/GLA there is no comparison in quality. I personally think Mr. Aqua comes close to Do!aqua. I have not seen a GLA tank so I cant compare. If you have never owned a rimless tank or the tank will be a centerpeice in your home then I say go ADA. Mr. Aqua is a nice tank espicially for the price. I have 2xADA 30C but there gonna go on a rack so Im getting 4 Mr.Aqua Cubes. It does add up when you buy more that two.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

MARIMOBALL said:


> They sure look the same. Hmm MR. Aqua and GLA happen to have the same dimensions and they hit the market around the same time.
> As far as ADA VS. MR. Aqua/GLA there is no comparison in quality. I personally think Mr. Aqua comes close to Do!aqua. I have not seen a GLA tank so I cant compare. If you have never owned a rimless tank or the tank will be a centerpeice in your home then I say go ADA. Mr. Aqua is a nice tank espicially for the price. I have 2xADA 30C but there gonna go on a rack so Im getting 4 Mr.Aqua Cubes. It does add up when you buy more that two.


I agree with you on the ADA thing. You can't really compare the others with perfect. I just can't talk myself into spending that much on a tank. Maybe I'd scoop on one of the smaller ones, but 500 bucks is a lotta bread for a 50 gallon tank. Reminds me of car paint, you really gotta look for the difference between a $1K paint job and a $5K paint job, and 95% of the people wouldn't see the difference.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet that the GLA tanks are just rebranded Mr. Aquas with a little logo stickered onto them.

I was looking at getting a GLA tank but they charge nearly double in shipping to me compared to Aqua Forest and ADGshop.com. I'll probably order a Mini-L from one of the two.

How does the glass on the Mr. Aqua/GLA compare with the "high clarity" ADA glass? Has anyone here seen and compared both in person?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

TLE my point exactly. There is no comparison ADA uses thicker low iron glass and nothing leaves the shop if its not quality. I have seen Mr. Aqua tanks and they are regular glass and they are hit and miss with alignment. That said I think they are great tanks for the price. Most people would never tell the difference but once you have someone explain it and visually show you side by side then you really see the difference. I am not an ADA snob either. I set up tanks and when clients ask me I show them the difference. When I set up something for example a cooperate office their choice most of the time will choose ADA.Once the details are explained to them. I hope one day Mr.Aqua will carry a 120cm (4ft) tank some day cuz I would be one of the first to buy it.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

MARIMOBALL said:


> There is no comparison ADA uses thicker low iron glass and nothing leaves the shop if its not quality.


So even their regular tanks that aren't marked as "HIGH CLARITY", still have better glass than Mr. Aqua?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

bitFUUL said:


> So even their regular tanks that aren't marked as "HIGH CLARITY", still have better glass than Mr. Aqua?


Yes a couple years back ADA switched all their tanks to high clarity low iron glass. They relabeled their "old" ADA tanks with the Do!aqua label.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Yes a couple years back ADA switched all their tanks to high clarity low iron glass. They relabeled their "old" ADA tanks with the Do!aqua label.


If we are comparing the same dimensions, the Mr. Aqua is only comparable to the ADA Do!Aqua line. So is there no difference in glass quality in the Do!Aqua line than the Mr. Aqua?


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

I have both a GLA tank and a Mr Aqua tank. They appear to be made from a low iron glass very similar to the DoAqua tanks. Low iron does not mean water clear starfire glass like what the ADA tanks are made from. Quality wise I think both of them are great for the money. In the case of the Mr Aqua 12" cube, I can buy three of them for the price of one ADA tank, so a great value for the money. Plus I'd guess that most people couldn't tell the difference between the three brands unless they were set up side by side.

If you are considering DoAqua, I'd add the GLA and Mr Aqua to your list. If you must have the water clear glass go with the more expensive ADA tanks.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

AquaDean said:


> . In the case of the Mr Aqua 12" cube, I can buy three of them for the price of one ADA tank, so a great value for the money. .


Where? Mr.Aqua are $40 ADA are $70


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I've seen the tanks in person in all sizes - there is a _massive_ difference in quality when it comes to comparing them side by side that anyone could point out. 

The do!aqua and Mr. Aqua tanks are _*noticeably*_ greener (especially as size and glass thickness goes up) while the ADA tanks are completely clear - in addition you really have to look to find the silicon jobs, even on the bottom panels, which you can always see on other tank brands pretty noticeably. You can also tell the difference in glass clarity when it's brand new by simply putting it the tank in front of something - the lower brands will have a tint to them while the ADA brand has no 'tint' or color distortion at all.

I haven't seen a GLA tank in person - but the from close ups I've seen they more closely resemble the do!aqua line.

If you're concerned about the value difference, you can always give Jeff Senske (281.924.8894) at ADG a call (hell you might even get lucky and he gives you free shipping if you mention you talked to me (Frank)), he's always been superb with answering any questions and clearing up any confusions.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions Frank, might take you up on calling ADG then.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

bitFUUL said:


> Yup... any input?
> http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=140-870&CartID=1


That's a Do!Aqua cube, not ADA.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

where is the mr. aqua 12x12x12 $40 shipped?


----------

